# pond coping and decorating help



## bumcrumb (27 Apr 2010)

hi all,
i have started on a pond (two years ago now so far lol) and im finding it somewhat hard to find a good/modern cheap coping for the pond and a way of decorating the outside of it too.
i thought about tiling the lot with slate tiles but that wasn't very frost resistant i thought plus it was very expensive.
any ideas on what i can do to cover my pond and make it look more better than a building site box haha.
im after a very modern/clean look here is a pic of it so far and the plan i did of the finished project once i have started the second pond with stainless steel water feature.
cheers all 













the top part of the pond has now been removed and is going to be re built like the plans on the first pic






cheers


----------



## Gill (27 Apr 2010)

There are so many things you can use:
Sheets of Reeds, that are sold to cover fencing. 
You could use Large Peices of Bark, and then plant them with alpines.
How about acrylic Sheets, They Come in Loads of Colors, and you could go for a Nice Black Gloss. Plus You can Glue them to the structure so no drill holes. 
Marine Ply, Have used it in the garden before and looks great.


----------



## bumcrumb (27 Apr 2010)

the last two sound different lol. any idea where to get them from or any links to ponds that have had this done?
cheers gil


----------



## Gill (27 Apr 2010)

Sorry, Can't think of any Ponds I have seen with these ideas, Google Image Modern Raised Pond. LOts of ideas on there


----------



## mattyc (27 Apr 2010)

fiberglass, i have seen something about using it on the insied of large ponds.

have a look here, http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Apr 2010)

Slate should work fine as a coping - I know a number of ponds that have copings using that.  

For the outside I would simply render the outside very smoothly and paint it if you want a smooth, modern finish.  Firbreglass is pretty expensive but an excellent waterproof finish for the inside; not sure how good it would look outside though.

One other thing - you really need to cover the liner so that none of the liner inside the pond is showing above the water line.  The most common way to do it is to put a row of engineering bricks over the liner on the inside then bring the liner up between that and a row of commons on the outside so the liner is sandwiched between them.  The water level should then be part way up that brick rather than having the liner showing above the water.


----------



## bumcrumb (28 Apr 2010)

hi all, thanks for the great ideas, i think fiberglass would be to expensive and would take a while to do.
hi ed, is it easy to render a pond? i know what you mean by the bricks i was wondering how to hide that dreadful liner lol
if the weather picks up again today ill give it a shot.
cheers mate!


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Apr 2010)

It's easy to render, but not too easy to get a very good, smooth finish!!!  Might be best to find a plasterer and ask them to do it - it will look like glass once they've done it.


----------



## laradavidson (24 May 2010)

hi bumcrumb!

i love the theme of your pond.
your theme looks ancient, so better to purchase something rustic to complement the design


----------

